# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MYSELF!!!!LOL[Heavy Fotd]



## snowkei (Jan 25, 2007)

hello everyone!!!!!!
no post for a while...

Jan. 25 is MY BIRTHDAY! haha
I did a *smoky purple *look...and I like it very much!
'cuz purple is my favorite color!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what I use

face
GA matte silk #4
Revlon foundation powder #2

eyes
Paul & Joe eye gloss #05
fluidine #Iris Eyes & Blacktrack
e/s #Mystical Mist. Beauty Marked. Taupeless & Beautiful Iris
false lashes #7

cheek
NARS cream blush #Cactus Flower

lips
Shiseido Maquillage lipstick #PK347
Tiffa lipgloss #pink peach
























MY CAKE!!!!VERY VERY DELICIOUS!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








MY Dear friends & I


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 25, 2007)

Very pretty! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 25, 2007)

What a hottie! Happy Birthday!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 25, 2007)

happy birthday sexy!


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 25, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWKEI!!! That cake looks delicious and your make up is gorgeous! You look great in purples!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 25, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U Look Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 25, 2007)

You are so gorgeous and I love the makeup, you look very ethereal in your pics. Happy BDAY!


----------



## User67 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful!
Happy Birthday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That cake looks delicious!!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 25, 2007)

Can I have your hair? ;] Happy birthday!


----------



## Lushstar (Jan 25, 2007)

Love this! Happy Birthday! It's my birthday too today


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday to ya!!! I want some of that cake! LOL Your make-up is  fabulous as usual.


----------



## shopgood (Jan 25, 2007)

happy birthday!! you look super pretty!


----------



## pink_candy (Jan 25, 2007)

Can I have the full package haha


HAPPPYYY BBBBBBBIIIRRRTHHHDAAAY


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

The cake looks yummy, and you seriously have the BEST false lash application I've ever seen. Hands down.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 25, 2007)

beautiful!

happy birthday!


----------



## faifai (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday! You look gorgeous and your cake looks so delicious, mmmm.


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!:balloons: Your makeup is beautiful and so are you.  I wish I could have a bite of that cake!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Taiwan rocks ^_^


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 25, 2007)

VERY PRETTY!! love the color placement here. and i am jealous of that yummy lookin cake! happy birthday


----------



## Shanti (Jan 25, 2007)

Aww happy birthday!!! & the purple is very pretty, love it!


----------



## miztgral (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you! May you remain as pretty and hope I get to see more of your tutorials!


----------



## chelin617 (Jan 25, 2007)

happy birthday! my dear purple girl!  XDD


----------



## organizedmess (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday! I love purple too. Looks great on you. =] Tut maybe? ;]


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 25, 2007)

Gorgeous as always 

Purple is my favy colour too


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 25, 2007)

Very Pretty & Happy Birthday


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 25, 2007)

look stunning as always!!!
Happy birthday!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 25, 2007)

I like,Happy B-Day...


----------



## labwom (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday! You look great!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you everyone!!!!!!!!!Ur so sweet*******^^*******


----------



## Pei (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Belated Bday Girlie!

生日快乐！！！=)


----------



## xJUDYx (Jan 26, 2007)

you look FAB! happy birthday!! the cake looks sooo yummy!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2007)

soooo beautiful !!!! 

that cake looks great too


----------



## linkas (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy birthday baby!!! Love look!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty as always! and I really mean it! :ilike:

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! (in purple hehe)


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 26, 2007)

I love your FOTDs they convinced me to get some mac lashes myself! you look beautiful, Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## mzjae (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy birthday beautiful!! You look great! =D


----------



## aizacity (Jan 26, 2007)

very pretty! i love your fotds and especially your tuts!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BTW =)


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!  and omg...i want this cake so bad! i love your mu, too. you're so pretty.the hair, purple and lashes are great


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Belated b-day!!  I hope you had a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And of course, mu looks beautiful as always!!!


----------



## Pascal (Jan 26, 2007)

wow very nice, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU AND ME WE SHARE THE SAME BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 26, 2007)

beautiful as always! happy birthday!


----------



## mellz (Jan 26, 2007)

happy birthday beautiful! You look gorgeous


----------



## Emmi (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy b-day!!! You and your friends look very beautiful!


----------



## abisshh (Jan 26, 2007)

Ohhh it's beautiful!!!! Happy birthday!! I have been mising your looks!!! I adore all of them!!


----------



## p3nut (Jan 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!

and holy crapola.. that cake looks yummy!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 27, 2007)

gorgeous! & happy late birthdayyy


----------



## milamonster (Jan 27, 2007)

that was gorgeous! i always love your fotds
and happy belated bday!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks everyone!and HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!!Lushstar, Pascal, and ME!!LOL


----------



## veilchen (Jan 28, 2007)

You look fantastic!! And happy birthday (though it comes a bit late)!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 28, 2007)

happy birthday-you look gorgeous! flawless lash application


----------



## Janice (Jan 28, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This FOTD is gorgeous woman!


----------



## alt629 (Jan 29, 2007)

skin looks great!!  very flawless.  and i love the lashes.
happy birthday


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 29, 2007)

omG!!! you look so beautiful, happy birthday!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 30, 2007)

thank you sweeties LOL


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gorgeous photos!  Love your makeup!!


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday. I always LOVE your MU. You're so gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 31, 2007)

You look gorgeous! Happy Birthday a little bit late.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 6, 2007)

That cake... looks... sooooooo delicious! I love Asian cakes! They always put fruits and yummy stuff!


----------



## mslips (Apr 6, 2007)

wow everything is done so prettily and you are gorgeous. the cake looks yummy too!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 6, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Beautiful


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Your make up and cake look wonderful


----------



## Lillit_Olyamur (Apr 6, 2007)

I adore that look! Lovely coloring.

Your friend has the most delicious bob! I love that hair cut


----------



## snowkei (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks and the cake is really YUMMY!!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 7, 2007)

Aw you look so pretty..cute pics!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 7, 2007)

im really late but we have the same Birthday YAAAAY....happy really late birthday!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 7, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday! x


----------



## hoemygosh (Jun 7, 2007)

happy birthday hun. love the look. ♥


----------

